# Carbon express 2013 maxima red arrows



## Vothomas (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks for that info.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Congratulations you dug up a 6 year old post.


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

Dale_B1 said:


> Congratulations you dug up a 6 year old post.


Jeez, what`s your age? If this kind of childish reactions were subtracted from your total number of messages, very little support remained.
Time and again you say nothing at all.


----------



## donmelto (Sep 4, 2019)

That's some good stuff. Just purchased a Mathews Virtix and the shop owner threw in 1/2 dz, Carbon Express Maxima / Red Zone BLU RZ350.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

donmelto said:


> That's some good stuff. Just purchased a Mathews Virtix and the shop owner threw in 1/2 dz, Carbon Express Maxima / Red Zone BLU RZ350.


The Red and the BLu are two different arrows.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

tibbes said:


> Jeez, what`s your age? If this kind of childish reactions were subtracted from your total number of messages, very little support remained.
> Time and again you say nothing at all.


LOL just pointed out a fact! 
Look in the mirror.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Vothomas said:


> Thanks for that info.


Welcome to AT.

I've used the CX hunter max since 2005. They are awesome. Even heard better things with the SD's. Good luck.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to AT.....This may help.

Forum: Anything and Everything Discussion.....https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=68


----------



## donmelto (Sep 4, 2019)

Dale what makes the CX RED and BLU different? Other than one arrow being named RED and the other BLUE.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

donmelto said:


> Dale what makes the CX RED and BLU different? Other than one arrow being named RED and the other BLUE.


The Blue are lighter. Ever heard the term "like a blue streak"?

Google would help you for more lengthy explanations.


----------



## donmelto (Sep 4, 2019)

I did some looking into the Carbon Express Red and Blue. Understanding that the Blue weighs less. Have any of you used the Blue in the 350 spine with expandable broad heads. If so , what was the results? 
Thanks for your patiences with my lack of knowledge.


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

Dale_B1 said:


> LOL just pointed out a fact!
> Look in the mirror.


Fact is that you keep on rocking in your immature world.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

tibbes said:


> Fact is that you keep on rocking in your immature world.


LOL young man I probably have grandkids older than you.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

donmelto said:


> I did some looking into the Carbon Express Red and Blue. Understanding that the Blue weighs less. Have any of you used the Blue in the 350 spine with expandable broad heads. If so , what was the results?
> Thanks for your patiences with my lack of knowledge.


If that is your arrow of choice throw any broadhead you want on it and go. Any arrow shaft won't object to what you use!


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

donmelto said:


> I did some looking into the Carbon Express Red and Blue. Understanding that the Blue weighs less. Have any of you used the Blue in the 350 spine with expandable broad heads. If so , what was the results?
> Thanks for your patiences with my lack of knowledge.


THere is alot that goes into an arrow/head combo, including where/how your arrow is weighted, your bow, DL, DW, how its tuned, form......etc So will the above combo work, the answer is maybe. Start a new thread with some details about your set up and we can work thru all of that.


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

Dale_B1 said:


> LOL young man I probably have grandkids older than you.


As usual; Your statement is nothing more than a brain fart.

Typically, many of your posts start or end with LOL.
LOL so much is very unnatural when your older.
Me and most of my peers do not LOL so much nor do we start or end every post with LOL.
LOL simply does not belong to our age group.
Which is of course normal because it fits in with our age.
It`s therefore not credible that you are my age or older.
The only two exceptions might be;
A), At a certain point in time your brain is not further developed.
B), Or You have a very serious mental illness.
I personally think both apply.
Anyway, in both cases I advise; seek professional help.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

tibbes said:


> As usual; Your statement is nothing more than a brain fart.
> 
> Typically, many of your posts start or end with LOL.
> LOL so much is very unnatural when your older.
> ...


LOL, LOL, LOL, LOL :violin::violin::violin:


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Dale_B1 said:


> LOL young man I probably have grandkids older than you.


 I’m actually surprised you even have grandkids lmaooooo


Tim


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

donmelto said:


> I did some looking into the Carbon Express Red and Blue. Understanding that the Blue weighs less. Have any of you used the Blue in the 350 spine with expandable broad heads. If so , what was the results?
> Thanks for your patiences with my lack of knowledge.


I never shot CE for hunting arrows. I'm an Easton guy. 

I have several friends that did all their goat hunting with that arrow and, usually, a G5 expandable. They had great success and I never heard a bad word about them.


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

Dale_B1 said:


> LOL, LOL, LOL, LOL :violin::violin::violin:


As usual, lots of LOLs and nothing in between.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Tim/OH said:


> I’m actually surprised you even have grandkids lmaooooo
> 
> 
> Tim


7 to be exact Tim. And a great grandbaby due in the early spring.


----------



## MAP (Nov 21, 2013)

Love shooting the max red, great info above as well.


----------

